# Hello TAM



## Firebird85 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hello.

Glad to be a part of the forum.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Are you going to share a picture with us of that 1985 Firebird ?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*And we're equally glad to have you with us, @Firebird85 ~

Welcome aboard!*


----------



## Firebird85 (Nov 20, 2019)

Wish I could. Had it back in the 80s and 90s. Got over 100,000 miles on it. Great car.


----------



## MaleGamer91 (Nov 18, 2019)

Firebird85 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Glad to be a part of the forum.


Welcome aboard


----------

